# My intro...



## Higgi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just to give you a vague idea of my pet likes...

Veiled Chameleon called Spiderpig (watch the Simpsons Movie),

Syrian hamster called Casper,

Usumbara Orange Baboon Tarantula called Obie (not my idea),

paid of Malaysian Orchid Mantis called - cringe - Pinki and Perki,

African Devil's Flower Mantis called Cookie,

Triop called Zebidee,

and last but not least I'm married to Julie who looks out for me (whether I need it or not)

Always on the lookout for something new...

Greetings to all,

Mark.

Oh, almost forgot, I drive a Toyota Celica GT4 ST185 (red) the other love of my life.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Higgi welcome to the forum, lucky you having a Julie around! From OHIO!


----------



## acerbity (Mar 29, 2008)

What species is the Julie?

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2008)

acerbity said:


> What species is the Julie?Oh, and welcome!


A "WOMAN" OTHER WISE KNOWN AS A Working Model of Man...hahaha :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2008)

WElcome


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

